# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  مستحبات ليلة القدر .. في الصفحة الرئيسية .!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كيف حالكم ان شاء الله الجميع بخير ..

من مستحبات اليوم العظيم ..

 قراءة سورة القدر ألف مرة في هذه الليلة ..
 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ (1) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ (2) لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ (3) تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِم مِّن كُلِّ أَمْرٍ (4) سَلاَمٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ (5)* 

هنا شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .. توضع سورة القدر .. 

بصوت الرادود نزار القطري في الصفحة الرئيسية ..

طول اليوم المبارك ..

ومن خلالها تستطيعوا تشغيلها أكثر من مره .. 

وقراءة المستحبات وانتم تتصفحوا  الشبكة ..

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*‘?, شبكة الناصرة ‘?,*



*×*



**



*×*



*تقبل الله صالح أعمالنا وأعمالكم بهذة الليلة المباركة*

جزيت خيرآ أن شاء الله

دمت ودام عطائك أخي الغالي



**

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ، 
تسلم على الطرح :) ، 
ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ، 
في ميزآإن حسنآتك إن شآء الله ..

وربي يتقبل منآ ومنكم صآإلح الأعمآل 
لآخلآ ولآعدم 
تحيآتي

----------

